# Tang ID Please



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

This would be a good job for the Tang Police. I woke up to find this in my main tank.  I have no clue about it nor have I done any research on it. Could someone please tell me what it is. Thanks


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

what do you mean you woke up and found it in your tank? 


looks like a vlamingi tang. sort of.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

I mean my wife put it in. Without doing any research what so ever. But, it's pretty. I've been holding off on a tang due to no QT tank set up yet.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Vlamingi tang most assuredly but a strange pattern to it. Jury is still out on weather or not I like that pattern.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hmmm since all the website/stores that have them say a min/150 gallon tank I wonder if she'd mind me upgrading without asking. I think the color might be from changing to an adult, not sure though.


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

vvolfe1 said:


> Hmmm since all the website/stores that have them say a min/150 gallon tank I wonder if she'd mind me upgrading without asking. I think the color might be from changing to an adult, not sure though.



Why should she mind? After all....she put the fish in the tank without asking you. I mean hey...if she's gonna buy a fish that needs a bigger tank than you have.....she can't compalin if you go buy a set up that suits the fish right???? Ohhhhh I looooooove my logic!!! hehehehehehe


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

i like your logic to. i dont think my mum will buy it though


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

sorry to be clueless, but what size tank do you have again? from what i remember, vlamingi's are some of the largest tangs, you might want to rethink the 150, lol, maybe more like a 1500?


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah a swimming pool would work. But no I'll probably keep it a month or so then see if I can trade it. Yes, they do get big 24" in the wild. It still makes me mad. Now I have 2 fish I do not want. But at least my Tomato Clown is not such a jerk.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

vvolfe1 said:


> Y But at least my Tomato Clown is not such a jerk.


give it time, lol


----------

